
An Electric Semi Definitely Won’t Work–But Seven in a Row Might - rbanffy
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/609152/an-electric-semi-definitely-wont-workbut-seven-in-a-row-might/?utm_campaign=Owned+Social&utm_source=Owned+Social&utm_medium=Twitter
======
nasirmaziz
There are some range extending techniques and methodologies that are in the
R&D stage which can help not just with EV Semis but cars as well. Since they
are not backed by the elitist PayPal mafia, they don't want to look at it and
completely ignore it.

Would love to beat them to the punch and just give the R&D plans and concepts
to Chinese EV manufacturers. That should settle it.

